# David Shaw's 1:500 Phase II Enterprise



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone knows anything about the Phase II Enterprise as seen at Modeler Magic that David Shaw advertised for sale just last month. Or if David himself is a member here and would like to share more info/pics on this model and the building of it.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Shaw is a member here. Look a little further down the board at the thread titled "Phase II Enterprise Study Model". It details his research and construction.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

There's a thread containing 30+ pages of info and photos. I'm surprised you missed it.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry. I sees it now. :drunk:


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, as long as you asked...

You can find most of the shots I've taken of the model (either stand alone or photoshopped) in this directory on my site (or as a series of galleries here). You can find the build images, development sketches and additional materials in this directory on my site. And as has been pointed out, the most inclusive (and extensive) build thread on this model can be found here in this forum.

Yes, the model is for sale... but I'm in no real hurry to see it go. I'm more interested in finding a good home for it than anything else. Plus having it around makes it hard to stay motivated to build another one (even if that one is masters for a kit of this model). I had the same problem when I finished my second two-thirds studio scale study model of the original 33 inch Enterprise, which was _good enough_ to keep me happy (and content) for a couple years.

So you don't have to read through that whole thread, here is the executive summary...

I had been planning on doing a study of the Phase II Enterprise ever since I had cleaned up Jefferies' original plans for the studio model back in 2007. Back in 2012 I was getting ready to finally start my 33 inch TOS Enterprise and had planned on doing this project when I finished. The project order switched after I had been contacted by Brick Price that summer.

I realized after our conversations that I really needed to sit down and learn this design. I'm an active learner, so the best way for me to learn the Phase II Enterprise was to actually build it.

I thought that because the TMP Enterprise was based on the Phase II Enterprise's design that it would make a good starting point. Unfortunately I hadn't really seen an AMT Refit model since the early 90's and didn't realize just how far off the contours were.

The primary hull had to have all the TMP elements cut off and the holes patched, then I had to rework the contours because the kit wasn't close enough. It took me three times as long to modify the primary hull as it would have to scratch build it. And the secondary hull was worse. Less than 50% of the original plastic was used. The back third is completely scratch built, the front third required the removal of a ton of elements that needed replacement with scratch built parts, and the top had to have the nacelle support bases removed and the massive hole filled in were the dorsal was to connect.

Nothing else was remotely usable from the kit. I scratch built everything else, with the nacelles and bridge/B/C deck structure being constructed as masters. This is the start of the nacelle support pylons and the nacelle master...








Essentially what I did with the nacelle master was I broke down the nacelle into major components, drafted plans for them and then started building...

_Plans for nacelle master - disassembled_

_Plans for nacelle master - assembled_​
The nacelle master was the first of three steps to get the final nacelles...








And this is how most of the major elements looked early on in the build...


_Click to enlarge_​
When I was finally happy with where the nacelle and bridge/B/C deck strcture masters were at, I made molds of them and created the final parts for the model.








Once I had the final nacelles I start adding details that were unique to either the port or starboard nacelles. The next step was the hardest... cutting off the fronts.

I had made new molds of the front nacelles and cast up replacements...








And let the cutting begin...








As it turned out it wasn't as hard to cut into those parts as I had thought and the model finally started to look the part...

_Test assembly shots_

_Test fitting nacelle detail parts_​
And finally the model as it started to come together...


_Click to enlarge_​
But yeah... after two years of research and building I think I can finally say I *know* the Phase II Enterprise design. So in that way this was a success! Of course this model represented the idealized Jefferies' design. I'd like to do a larger scale version that includes some of the elements of the Price/Loos studio model... maybe at studio scale.

In the end I'll be putting out plans for both the idealized Jefferies design and the Price/Loos studio model, and I've been approached by Custom Replicas to do a kit, so the project is far from over.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

this represents tons of hours of hard research and work! It would be priceless, wouldn't it? Do you have a price range you are thinking of? Just asking, I'm on Disability, doubt I could come anywhere close to affording it.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm asking $9000 for it. That was a price that my wife and I worked out after discussing a number of different factors.

The first and most important was that I wanted to insure that the model was well taken care of. If I asked too little, someone might try to break up the model to use as masters for a kit. While I'm willing to part with the model, I'd really like to get it back some day (in one piece). Getting it back was another factor, if I ask too much, would I be making it too valuable to buy back in the future?

And then there is the fact that I can't imagine shipping this model, so I'll have to hand deliver it to it's new home. I've limited the sale to the lower 48 states, and figure that a worst case scenario of renting a car to drive to it's new home (one to three days travel) and flying back would cost about $1000, so we'd really be getting about $8000 in the end.

Would I be willing to part with it for less money? Maybe... it really depends on knowing that the model is going to be taken care of. I really want to make sure it finds a good (and safe) home.

I don't build a lot of models (this is my fifth completed since I started building again back in 2007), and this one took two years to make... so yeah, it is hard to give her up and it most likely looks like I don't really want to. And to some degree, that is true. But at the same time, having what I've wanted for a long time sitting across the room from me makes it hard to stay motivated to build essentially the same thing over again (which is what the masters for the kit would be).


The other thing (beyond the time and effort in researching and building these models) is that this is a really expensive hobby. I had needed to spread out the cost of the Phase II Enterprise over a couple years, and I shot past that cost on my 33 inch Enterprise build back in December. For the money I've put into that project, I could have bought four 1/350 TOS Enterprise kits (and built them)... and I only have a couple of final parts to show for it at this point. But like with the Phase II Enterprise, I'm building a one of a kind model... seven years of research, three revisions of my plans, two smaller study models, all in an attempt to bring back to life a version of the TOS Enterprise which was lost back in 1978.

And sadly, most people will take one look at it and dismiss it as just another _TOS Enterprise model kit_ now because the 1/350 kit is only slightly smaller than the studio model was. The 33 inch Enterprise faces the same issues that the Gemini 12 or the movie Seaview face, most people wouldn't be able to tell them from their more famous incarnations if they saw them.

One of the most rewarding things about the Phase II Enterprise has been that people (in our community) really do see it as something unique and don't treat it as much like the _ugly duckling_ it had generally been thought of before. I just hope the original 33 inch Enterprise design gets a fraction of that type of reception.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Your price is well considered and more than fair, I think. If I had $9000, I would care for her here in Tucson. I do have several of the old TMP Southside (?) electronic toy ships with the interchangeable engine mounts to work with when I can get up the gumption to do her justice as you did.

A word of caution, I did once make the mistake of sending my Masterpiece Replicas Enterprise-D to a fan as collateral for $800 to fix my car. The agreement was that I would repay the $800 to get it back, or he could own it by paying me an additional $800. He acknowledged receipt of the model and its condition. Within the year, he said all of his Star Trek collectibles in the garage, including my model, were stolen. Apparently, he also had trouble with the insurance company in establishing value. I've never been recompensed.

My point though, is if you intend to get her back, please, please know well whose care you are putting her in. Trust is an absolute must here.

Another possibility for you: I change out the models I display with ones I store, since I live in an RV. Perhaps, storing her away would allow you to continue your inspiration.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Amazing beautiful work...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks!



charonjr said:


> Another possibility for you: I change out the models I display with ones I store, since I live in an RV. Perhaps, storing her away would allow you to continue your inspiration.


It is a good idea, but I live in a one bedroom apartment (which gives you an idea just how much my wife must love me to put up with this type of stuff) and our storage area doesn't have much in the way of temperature control. While waiting for materials I had put some of my 33 inch masters in there and when I brought them back out, the top primary hull master had warped/cracked. I spent the last week rebuilding that master from scratch (and just finished making a mold of it). Here in Minnesota it can get into the negatives and even with heating, the temperature can vary by quite a bit over the course of an hour... over and over again all day for days. It can put a ton of stress on things and so my most important models stay in the best location I can find for them... which happens to be in the middle of the livingroom (darn  ). 

Things will be better come spring.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

LOL! I understand that very well! Here in Tucson, we have wild swings in temperature of usually 30-40 degrees each day. My kits are packed loosely in Walmart plastic bins stored under the 30 foot RV. I found that this protects them from UV and the shade keeps the heat below 120. Seems most styrenes warp at 130, as I discovered with a kit kept in a metal shed. My resin kits are in a storage space under the bed where I can cool with AC.

You almost need a humidor type of vault for your models, something that controls your humidity and temperature. Down here there are storage facilities that are air conditioned. May be a possibility up there? Or, heaven forbid, a two bedroom apartment?


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

charonjr said:


> ... Or, heaven forbid, a two bedroom apartment?


Wait a second... have you been talking to my wife?


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Wishing I had one....


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Lol!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

charonjr said:


> Wishing I had one....


is that a two bedroom apartment or wife....lol


Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Both, actually! Hehe....


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Fantastic work there my freind!
I actually preffer the phase 2 Enterprise as revised by Mathew Jeffries, Over the Motion Picture Enterprise.

To me it more closely resembles what an actual reffited Enterprise would have looked like.( More believable.)

If it were not for the fact that at the time Leanord Nimoy was not involved, I almost wished that the Star Trek Phase 2 series would have seen the light of day over Star Trek The Motion Picture.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

spocks beard said:


> I actually preffer the phase 2 Enterprise as revised by Mathew Jeffries, Over the Motion Picture Enterprise.
> 
> To me it more closely resembles what an actual reffited Enterprise would have looked like.( More believable.)
> 
> If it were not for the fact that at the time Leanord Nimoy was not involved, I almost wished that the Star Trek Phase 2 series would have seen the light of day over Star Trek The Motion Picture.


Completely agree!


----------

